# Your favourite commuting tire?



## kcinjp (Mar 5, 2008)

Mtb for a decade or so and switching to roadcycling. 
I am looking for a good 700cc clincher tire for commuting and rides on weekends (price not so much a factor). 
Won't be riding much in the wet, but will try to push the bike once in a while.
My weight 52kg or 120lb. 
Readily available manufacturers here in Japan are Michelin, Vittoria, Hutchison, Conti, Schwalbe, Veloflex and Panaracer.
Could I get some recommendations on your preference? 
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

can you get Maxxis? Their Re-Fuse tire is the most durable tire I've ever used... It rolls great and comes in 23c and 25c


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

This is oficially the 10,000th thread on tire prefrence. 

That said, I rock Michelin Carbons of Ruffy Tufffys.


----------



## pkgdave9144 (Nov 21, 2006)

Michelin carbons+slime tubes - fast but still worry-free.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Krylion rear and Pro3 on the front.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Pro3 on the front for commuting? You must be rich considering Pro3's are sold out everywhere I look.


----------



## threeta (Mar 20, 2008)

vittoria rubino pro - light fast and nearly bullet proof.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I have been using the Conti Gatorskin Ultra tires on my road bike for a year now. I use the 23mm tires and they currently have around 4K miles on them. The back tire is pretty much worn out, but the front will go a while longer. I have been flat free, they roll very nice, and I put around 2500 miles on them in Italy doing some wicked descents. I always felt secure diving into corners at 30+ mph. I plan on getting another pair. 

My commuter has 25mm armadillos. I wouldn't recommend them for anything but commuting.


----------



## doughboy_88 (Aug 22, 2006)

.....


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Maxxis Detonators are pretty fine. I've never really been impressed with any Michelin when things are wet.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

CleavesF said:


> Pro3 on the front for commuting?.


My front tires last forever and I never get flats on the front... figure I might as well have a nice one up there. Plus kcinjp only weighs 120 lbs and he will use the bike for weekend riding, too.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

rruff said:


> My front tires last forever and I never get flats on the front... figure I might as well have a nice one up there. Plus kcinjp only weighs 120 lbs and he will use the bike for weekend riding, too.


Ohhhhhh, now you've done it. You've provided us with a Möbius strip kind of conundrum: your front tires last forever, which means when your front tire wore out, you were infinitely ahead of us temporally. Then at that infinite time from now, you travelled infinitely far back in time to tell us about your tire wear, to build wheels, and to give bicycling advice (I don't know if the pederasty was one of your original motivations for coming back or not. :ihih. 

My question is: where do you get the energy to do all this?
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Conti GP4000 and the Schwalbe Stelvio Plus


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

For commuting: Panaracer Pasala. They come in a million sizes, they have flat protection and they're cheap$$

I don't know about these people commuting on Pro3's, GP4000 or Stelvios. The idea of my commuter is if something breaks or is stolen, I don't care.


----------



## kcinjp (Mar 5, 2008)

rruff said:


> My front tires last forever and I never get flats on the front... figure I might as well have a nice one up there. Plus kcinjp only weighs 120 lbs and he will use the bike for weekend riding, too.


Thanks, rruff. Actually I didn't mention but my commutes are short so costs really doesn't matter, I even started thinking towards maximum grip tires (race) since it'll take forever to wear out a set of tires in this small city. From everything gathered in the forums here this selection of front and rear sounds pretty good.

Thanks a bunch all!:thumbsup:


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

Yellow Jersey Servizio Corse Tubulars on my fixed gear. 

Veloflex open tubulars on my geared bike.


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

kbiker3111 said:


> For commuting: Panaracer Pasala. They come in a million sizes, they have flat protection and they're cheap$$
> 
> I don't know about these people commuting on Pro3's, GP4000 or Stelvios. The idea of my commuter is if something breaks or is stolen, I don't care.


I second the Paselas with the TG belt. Foldable in 32C and indestructible. Commuted all winter 23 miles/day in rain and on sanded roads here in Seattle with no flats. I commute on a Surly x-check so not pretending it's a part time racer. 

GP4Ks on my Colnago, nice weather commuter. Had good luck with them as well


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

kbiker3111 said:


> The idea of my commuter is if something breaks or is stolen, I don't care.


Huh, why not? Mine is not locked up for long or outside for these unless it's a quick run to Starbucks or to fetch bagles with the kids.

Fro Schwalbe's cost are low for me since I am a dealer, GP4000 were $30 @ PBK.

I connute 2-3 days a week and it's 7 miles to work. Then coming home I take the long way and get some riding in for a total of 17-35 miles.

I have less than $600 invested in this bike.

<img border="0" src="https://light-bikes.com/BikePhotos/web_pics/scott_s60_030308.jpg">


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

My commuter is ridden every day of the year, locked outside in NY, and has about $150 into it (mostly wheels), so our perspective is quite a bit different. From my perspective, Stelvio Pluses (which wholesale for what, $25+sh these days) are overkill. Makes more sense to you though. 

Cheers!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

kbiker3111 said:


> My commuter is ridden every day of the year, locked outside in NY, and has about $150 into it (mostly wheels), so our perspective is quite a bit different. From my perspective, Stelvio Pluses (which wholesale for what, $25+sh these days) are overkill. Makes more sense to you though.
> 
> Cheers!


If I was in your situation, I would have a very similar bike. This is also my rain bike as well.

This was my first commuter. About $200










Then this for $237


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

*Maxxis Re-Fuse*

Maxxis Re-Fuse is the best I've used.

Get it in 25 or 28 -- it won't let you down.


----------



## threeta (Mar 20, 2008)

heaps of my mates ride em too - and rave about them - so a + from me too


----------



## threeta (Mar 20, 2008)

I had some detonators on my giant crx4 from new. I binned them after a week. They managed to hide all these pieces of glass and then flatted left right and center. not for me.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

threeta said:


> I had some detonators on my giant crx4 from new. I binned them after a week. They managed to hide all these pieces of glass and then flatted left right and center. not for me.


The irony of a tire called the Detonator is just too much.


----------

